# Apostas Temperaturas Máximas - Escolha de estações



## David sf (21 Jun 2015 às 23:25)

Boas,

Vamos lançar mais um concurso de apostas de temperaturas máximas (e eventualmente de mínimas, dependendo da evolução das previsões) que deverá ocorrer, aproximadamente, entre os dias 27 e 30 de junho. Para já pedimos, como é habitual, que os membros mais bem classificados no anterior concurso procedam à escolha das estações meteorológicas a concurso, da seguinte forma:

Estarão a concurso 12 estações meteorológicas escolhidas, preferencialmente, pelos 12 primeiros classificados do anterior concurso (7/8 fevereiro de 2015).

Essas 12 estações meteorológicas poderão pertencer à rede do IPMA ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até às 23:59 de terça-feira, 23 de junho. A partir dessa hora todos os restantes membros poderão escolher estações, se ainda houver essa possibilidade.

Membros a sugerir estações do IM ou amadoras: (a partir de agora e até às 23:59 de terça-feira, 23 de junho)
Jorge_scp
Blade
Duarte Sousa
MSantos
rozzo
RuiPedroo
David sf
Dan
DaniFR
david 6
Gilmet
André Frade

Durante o processo de escolha de estações, os restantes membros podem sugerir estações, dando argumentos para a escolha desta ou daquela estação, e indicando claramente na mensagem que se trata de uma sugestão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2015 às 23:44)

Ainda ontem tinha pensado que teria sido interessante ter-se feito umas apostas das temperaturas para estes dias, ora aqui estão então 

Eu sugiro a estação de *Elvas (IPMA)*.

Parabéns e obrigado por mais um evento destes


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2015 às 18:10)

A minha sugestão vai para *Vila Real de S. António (IPMA)*.


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2015 às 18:54)

A minha sugestão vai para Miranda do Douro (IPMA).


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2015 às 21:09)

Vou sugerir uma estação que penso que nunca entrou em apostas e que por isso penso que pode ser interessante, então aqui vai:

*Sines (IPMA)*


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2015 às 21:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ainda ontem tinha pensado que teria sido interessante ter-se feito umas apostas das temperaturas para estes dias, ora aqui estão então
> 
> Eu sugiro a estação de *Elvas (IPMA)*.
> 
> Parabéns e obrigado por mais um evento destes



A estação de Elvas está activa? Não me aparece no mapa do IPMA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2015 às 21:28)

Eu venho *sugerir* 1 estação a de* Faro (Aeroporto)*, os meus motivos são: a dificuldade de prever temperaturas nesta estação, em situações anómalas, como a que está prevista, tudo depende da brisa e basta uma pequena alteração para ter-se valores extraordinários. Já para não falar das mínimas que é outro ponto forte da estação e pode baralhar muita gente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2015 às 21:46)

MSantos disse:


> A estação de Elvas está activa? Não me aparece no mapa do IPMA.



Até às 19h estava a funcionar, parece que se ausentou agora nesta última hora... Caso ela não volte ao activo até às 23:59 de amanhã, altero a minha opção para outra estação.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Jun 2015 às 22:23)

Sou da opinião que se devem escolher estações com diferentes características, pois obriga o apostador a interpretar mais factores e variáveis importantes. Assim, como ainda não há estações em altitude, escolho *Guarda (IPMA)*. Tenho pena que Penhas Douradas ou mesmo a estação na Torre da meteocovilhã não estejam operacionais...


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2015 às 22:34)

Eu escolho a EMA da *Lousã (Aeródromo)*.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 23:54)

Eu escolho a EMA de *Monção, Valinha*.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2015 às 00:33)

eu escolho a estação do IPMA de *Mora*


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 05:19)

*Sugiro* a caprichosa *EMA do Cabo Raso*! À semelhança de outros locais sujeitos à influência da brisa marítima, o Cabo Raso é talvez o maior desafio de previsão de temperaturas, especialmente máximas. Basta uma ligeira rotação do vento, por exemplo entre N e NNE para a temperatura oscilar até mais de 10ºC. O local está ainda sob a influência da serra de Sintra quanto a ventos e na periferia da maior ilha de calor urbano, daquele ponto para leste inicia-se um dos troços mais longos de costa virada a sul no litoral oeste, e por isso a situação é ainda mais complexa do que em outros locais sujeitos a brisas marítimas. Se a EMA de Sagres estivesse a funcionar também a sugeria por razões parecidas.


----------



## rozzo (23 Jun 2015 às 10:34)

Arouca


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2015 às 10:47)

StormRic disse:


> *Sugiro* a caprichosa *EMA do Cabo Raso*! À semelhança de outros locais sujeitos à influência da brisa marítima, o Cabo Raso é talvez o maior desafio de previsão de temperaturas, especialmente máximas. Basta uma ligeira rotação do vento, por exemplo entre N e NNE para a temperatura oscilar até mais de 10ºC. O local está ainda sob a influência da serra de Sintra quanto a ventos e na periferia da maior ilha de calor urbano, daquele ponto para leste inicia-se um dos troços mais longos de costa virada a sul no litoral oeste, e por isso a situação é ainda mais complexa do que em outros locais sujeitos a brisas marítimas. Se a EMA de Sagres estivesse a funcionar também a sugeria por razões parecidas.



A minha ideia também era escolher Sagres, mas como está inactiva acabei por escolher Sines, que acho que também pode vir a ser interessante.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2015 às 10:49)

O "_mapa"_ está a ficar interessante.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2015 às 11:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> O "_mapa"_ está a ficar interessante.



Também concordo! 

Penso que seria interessante alguém escolher alguma estação do Pinhal Interior, como *Papilhosa da Serra,* *Lousã*, ou *Ansião*, e uma zona que aquece bem e que costuma ficar de fora das escolhas, logo pode representar novos desafios.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2015 às 11:11)

MSantos disse:


> Também concordo!
> 
> Penso que seria interessante alguém escolher alguma estação do Pinhal Interior, como *Papilhosa da Serra,* *Lousã*, ou *Ansião*, e uma zona que aquece bem e que costuma ficar de fora das escolhas, logo pode representar novos desafios.



O @DaniFR escolheu, e bem, a estação da Lousã(Aerodromo).
Já agora, vão entrar as minimas? Fica a questão.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2015 às 11:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> O @DaniFR escolheu, e bem, a estação da Lousã(Aerodromo).
> Já agora, vão entrar as minimas? Fica a questão.



Ups! Não tinha reparado na escolha do DaniFR. 

Seria interessante entrar as minimas também.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2015 às 11:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> O "_mapa"_ está a ficar interessante.


~

_Pena_ é que as previsões estejam a apontar menos calor do que o inicialmente previsto.


----------



## blade (23 Jun 2015 às 19:56)

Eu escolho a estação *zebreira *do ipma


----------



## David sf (24 Jun 2015 às 00:55)

Cabo Raso (IPMA)


----------



## David sf (24 Jun 2015 às 07:49)

Uma vez que falta uma estação para contabilizarmos 12, considero a EM de Faro (Aeroporto) na lista, pois foi a primeira sugestão apresentada por membros que não constavam da lista de 12 que poderiam escolher.


----------

